# Update: Our New Rig (not An Ob)



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

We shopped locally and then bought on-line this 2009 Jayco Greyhawk 31ss.

I will leave this week to pick it up in Des Moines, Iowa.
We bought it through RV Direct and ordered from the factory. We were able to get a new rig for a used price.

Its stressful thinking about the drive home. (1800 miles)
I will take my time and wait out any storms if necessary.
I did get some tire chains at Les Schwab just in case. My suitcase will be heavy and I will check it - so as not to set off the metal detector! LOL

I am thinking of staying motels since the RV will be winterized. Interstate 80/84 is the most direct route.
Please pray for my journey!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Congrats!!

One question..............how do you hook up the Silverado to that thing??????

Steve


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

SWEET


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

thats a nice rig, congrats.

how much for the 3500 dmax / allison?









good luck


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Enjoy the new class C you will love traveling in it. And welcome to the S.O.B. class.

John


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Very nice, hey...it even has a "swoosh"










Congrats on your new class C and safe travels to you on the way home


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WOW! Congratulations!!

Have a great trip home







the 2 of you should be good friends after 1800 miles!!


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Nice Rig!! Make sure you clean all the road salt out from under the RV when you get home. Just a little bit of that stuff will start the rust process.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> WOW! Congratulations!!
> 
> Have a great trip home
> 
> ...


They'll also be good friends with the gas stations.....









Good thing the prices are lower!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

8-9mpg isn't so bad at current prices I just hope it stays cheap. The 55 gallon tank in the E450 really hurt last summer.

John


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> WOW! Congratulations!!
> 
> Have a great trip home
> 
> ...


They'll also be good friends with the gas stations.....









Good thing the prices are lower!
[/quote]

It doesn't use gas its a hybrid.









The very attractive young salesperson showed me the cord in the back - you just plug it in at night.









Do you think I could have been mislead?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome to the dark side! Nice rig, enjoy and drive safe.

Winterized or not, there are advantages to dewinterizing and using things on the way home - this way you can test them out and if you have a problem you can get it serviced before spring camping comes around. Then just winterize when you get home.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice Class C!! Have a safe trip home!

Best of luck to you! *







*


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm with Y-GUY. Dewinterize that thing and use it!! ----Mike


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Is it the V10 or V8 gas or Diesel? What gears are in it and how much can it tow? James


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

GarethsDad said:


> Is it the V10 or V8 gas or Diesel? What gears are in it and how much can it tow? James


Its a V10. Gears? 4.10 ? 5000 lbs towing


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

UPDATE:

Hey Folks,

I made it back to Oregon yesterday with the new motorhome. (1860 miles)

I left Des Moines Iowa last Saturday.

The weather was a mixed bag - Some snow out of Des Moines but mostly dry roads with HIGH WINDS in Wyoming and Idaho.

Several hundred miles of fog some dense and some freezing fog. (scary and mesmerizing)

The Motorhome worked flawlessly and the PDI was exceptional.

Jay


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Good deal, welcome back! Are you coming to the October Rally at Champoeg?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Glad all is well and that you made it back safe and sound!


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

FlashG said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Hey Folks,
> 
> ...


What? Wind in Wyoming? We don't have any wind in Wyoming.

Just kidding. January is one of our windiest months. I bet you saw your fair share of semi trucks turned on their sides.

Glad to hear that you made it home OK. Congrats on the the new rig.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Glad to hear the maiden voyage was successful. Pictures??


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> Good deal, welcome back! Are you coming to the October Rally at Champoeg?


Let's get him to the Spring Rally at Timberlake first...


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Good deal, welcome back! Are you coming to the October Rally at Champoeg?


Let's get him to the Spring Rally at Timberlake first...








[/quote]

We will have to give the rally idea a try.








You Outbackers would have to be on your best behavior! LOL


----------

